# EOS 1DX vs. EOS 5D MARK III for Weddings,



## canon23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear Photogs,

If price is NOT a concern, which camera would you choose for weddings, engagements, & portraitures?

1DX or 5D III, and why?


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: EOS 1DX vs. EOS 5D MARK III*



canon23 said:


> Dear Photogs,
> 
> If price is NOT a concern, which camera would you choose for weddings, engagements, & portraitures?
> 
> 1DX or 5D III, and why?



I would pick the 1DX because I like the weather sealing, higher shutter longevity, solid body (no screw on vertical grip), hate knobs, higher frame rate for short bursts when needed, lower noise at higher ISO, and I don't mind the weight (balances well for me).

Anyone can counter argue all of these points, but this is just my personal opinion (I have owned a 5DII - not the III) and I currently own a 1D4 and 1DX. ;D

Also:
http://home.comcast.net/~NikonD70/Charts/PDR.htm#EOS%205D%20Mark%20III,EOS%201D%20X
and
http://home.comcast.net/~NikonD70/Charts/RN_ADU.htm#EOS%201D%20X_14,EOS%205D%20Mark%20III_14


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

For your uses, it doesn't really matter. If you're a good photographer, the images will look identical. Probably no need to pay for the extra AF features of the 1DX. However, it also depends on how you shoot your weddings. If you do it from a more photojournalistic style, I knew guys who did them with 1D Mark IV's with great success. So in that case the 1DX would probably make it easier on you.

Either camera will do just fine though.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 23, 2012)

1DX, if you can take the weight


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 23, 2012)

I shoot a lot of weddings with my 1D Mark IV, for a long shoot like weddings are i would choose the 1DX for sure.
the 1D bodies are designed to have better ergonomics and become a part of your body easier.

I love 1D series bodies. I could go on and on why i think they're better. Buy one and you'll never go back.


----------



## Smurf1811 (Aug 23, 2012)

I Would say....The 5D is more discrete on a wedding. Some People get scared of such a big camera like the 1Dx. And for the price of the 1D you can buy two 5D's. Two Cameras with two different lenses and you can act better on a wedding.....


----------



## cps_user (Aug 23, 2012)

5d III. 

Why? Lighter (assuming you'll be using two camera bodies, this makes a lot of sense if you shoot long days like 10 or 12hrs; ergonomically the 5d3 can handle it fine since this has been vastly improved) and silent shutter. Just that thing is worth it. 

Images will look practically identical and the 5d3 focus is more than enough for any wedding situation.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 23, 2012)

1DX - To keep all the 7D wannabe's at bay.


----------



## Z (Aug 23, 2012)

As someone has already pointed out, the silent shutter of the 5D is not to be underestimated. I love it. It's also a less imposing camera (without the grip), if that suits your style of photography.

The 1D X has better sealing, but I have shot with the 5D III in the rain several times without concern - any environment where the 1D sealing is required is probably an environment where you won't find a bride 

If you abuse your bodies, get the 1D.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 23, 2012)

1D X


----------



## vuilang (Aug 23, 2012)

When use only 1 body: 1dX... only because body balance and (slightly) ISO
2 bodies: maybe 5d3 cuz the weight. BUT I would love 2 1dx n the weight isnt there.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 23, 2012)

1-1Dx = 2-5DM3 from a cost standpoint
1Dx = 1530g 2-5DM3 = 1900g
From a guy, and probably not unlike many others here, I have shot weddings with the 1dm3 happily. The reason it was happily is I knew i wouldn't miss the moments with it and i knew i could use other focus points without fears. Due to the fact i work out 4x a week or more i am fit but at the end of a long day i am exhausted. When dinner starts i set my cameras on a chair next to me and it feels very relieving to set down. For a little more weight than one of these 1dm3's i could potentially carry 2-5dm3's and get all the same quality and focus with silent shooting. The 1dx is quite a bit louder. For those who like the quiet shutter it def does work nicely and you do give up FPS but then if there was a bouquet toss to shoot just switch to High speed shutter mode and you are set. I personally own the grip for my 5dm3 but only plan to use it for shooting sports when i am taking 10,000 shots. I like the smaller size and i am not giving up much over the 1dx. Jeff Ascough went from the 5dm2 to canons 1dm4 for better avail light shooting and focus and now with the 5dm3 he prefers to shoot with the lighter smaller less intrusive camera so he is shooting with 5dm3's. 
Would i like a 1dx, well most def! Do i like all the custom button functionality of a 1d series? You bet! given the choice I'd still rather shoot the 5dm3 for weddings.
1dx is overkill for the wedding people. 1dx for sports is the thing to have but even that i have switched from shooting sports with my 10fps 1dm3 to my 6 fps 5dm3 and i do go without that hyper fast focussing and fps but honestly i like how the files look from the 5dm3 and the colors are more true and vibrant thus meaning much less post production.
As it is I cannot afford a second 5dm3 right now but if i was plunking down that money knowing what i know id still take 2 5DM3's over one 1Dx.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 23, 2012)

The AF systems is identical in the 5DIII and 1Dx cameras. The 1Dx has a distinct advantage when tracking sports or wildlife, is colour tracking and face recognition. But it's a far more expensive and bulk camera and really is more suited to war zones, wild life or the riggors of track and field.
I fail to see the need for 12 fps at a wedding and the 5DIII's shutter is nearly silent with it's new silent mode. The 1Dx sounds like a machine gun in comparison. Many will buy a 1Dx because it's the new king of the hill, but the 5DIII is a more rounded and suited camera for weddings in my opinion. In fact, i can't think of one feature that the 1Dx has that the 5DIII isn't more suited for in the wedding role.
Just my take, your experiance and needs will vary!
G


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

You won't be wanting to shoot collegiate tennis up close with a 1DX either. 5D Mark III for that.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 23, 2012)

5D3 > 1Dx

Small, Compact, high-speed, incognito. 8)


----------



## ronderick (Aug 23, 2012)

5D3 x 2

If nothing else, you'll have two lenses ready for work at anytime. 

PS: That wide angle lens is useful when out of the blues a random relatives want you to take a group picture of him/her with high school buddies...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing will beat the 1D X for fast-paced sports photography.

The 5DIII beats the 1D X for pretty much every other type of photography, _especially_ weddings.

And for weddings, a pair of 5DIIIs will blow a single 1D X out of the water.

The 1D X has 12 FPS and (somewhat) better autofocus performance and AF-point-linked metering. 

The 5DIII has a silent shutter, more megapickles, is smaller and lighter, and is at least 90% as good as the 1D X on all other specs, and it costs half as much as a 1D X.

If you're shooting for _Sports Illustrated_ (or if you want to shoot for them), you'd be a fool to use anything other than a 1D X.

If you're shooting almost anything else, you'd be a fool to go with a 1D X over a 5DIII.

Oh -- and, if you're shooting for _ Sports Illustrated_ but you're shooting golf or tennis, you'd again be a fool to go with a 1D X over a 5DIII (because of shutter sound).

Cheers,

b&


----------



## charlesa (Aug 23, 2012)

And the 5D3 users berating the 1DX resumes. To each his own!


----------



## gary (Aug 23, 2012)

Do not underestimate the silent shutter. I recently shot a wedding as second shooter with a 5d mk3, the primary shooter was using a 1d mk3. After the ceremony I was asked by the bride why I hadn't taken any photo's in the church, I explained and showed her some shots on the LCD, she was amazed as she had heard nothing.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 23, 2012)

The silent shutter is incredible. At weddings, people act natural because they don't hear that mirror slap. Also, I love taking the 5d3 out when I'm with friends for the same reason. Not only that, but other people don't start staring at you because of your loud shutter.


----------



## cliffec (Aug 23, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Oh -- and, if you're shooting for _ Sports Illustrated_ but you're shooting golf or tennis, you'd again be a fool to go with a 1D X over a 5DIII (because of shutter sound).



True about golf, but shutter sound is barely of any importance in tennis. At least if you are shooting as a professional. As an amateur, silent shutter can be useful at times - but mainly to not annoy other spectators if you shoot very close to them. The drawback is the drop in FPS of course.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 23, 2012)

charlesa said:


> And the 5D3 users berating the 1DX resumes. To each his own!


Ah but in my case it is because i have experience with both a 1d series and a 5dm3. My experiences with both lead me to my conclusions more than being a fanboy of the 5dm3 even though i regard it highly to be sure. Of course the 1dx is what we all want but then we also have to consider the use and decide what camera based on their strengths and weaknesses. Its easy to know how it plays out when you have both systems.


----------



## helpful (Aug 23, 2012)

If I could have just ONE camera, I would get the 1D X, even for weddings. The silent shooting of the 5D 3 almost makes me choose it, but if I had just one camera, I think I could do things more quickly, and improvise a little better with the 1D X.

But you really need two cameras for weddings and just about anything else, if you are a full time photographer. Changing lenses on a single camera body is so 1990s.

And if weddings was all I was doing, I would get two 5D IIIs. Two of them are a killer wedding combo.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 23, 2012)

Shutter sounds (not silent) from the digital picture site. Just thought some might enjoy this.

5DM3, then 7D, 1DM4, 1DX ;D ;D ;D

http://media.the-digital-picture.com/Sounds/Canon-EOS-5D-III-7D-1D-IV-1D-X-Burst.mp3


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 23, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> Shutter sounds (not silent) from the digital picture site. Just thought some might enjoy this.
> 
> 5DM3, then 7D, 1DM4, 1DX ;D ;D ;D
> 
> http://media.the-digital-picture.com/Sounds/Canon-EOS-5D-III-7D-1D-IV-1D-X-Burst.mp3



are you sure that last one was a 1DX - sounded more like sound effects to saving private ryan.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

cliffec said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Oh -- and, if you're shooting for _ Sports Illustrated_ but you're shooting golf or tennis, you'd again be a fool to go with a 1D X over a 5DIII (because of shutter sound).
> ...



Wrong. I shoot tennis for a Division II college. The players can hear the shutter because you are THAT close in those instances. This isn't Wimbeldon. Again, don't generalize for every sports shooter. Of course I can go stand in the parking lot with a 200 f/2L lens with a 1DX, but if I am allowed to get much closer, I'm going to. The silent shutter on the 5D3 is GREAT for these matches.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> cliffec said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpetPower! said:
> ...



D30 Baby. 8)


----------



## cliffec (Aug 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Wrong. I shoot tennis for a Division II college. The players can hear the shutter because you are THAT close in those instances. This isn't Wimbeldon. Again, don't generalize for every sports shooter. Of course I can go stand in the parking lot with a 200 f/2L lens with a 1DX, but if I am allowed to get much closer, I'm going to. The silent shutter on the 5D3 is GREAT for these matches.


My point wasn't really whether or not they could hear you. I'm sure they can at times. But in my opinion, tennis players just have to accept shutter sounds and learn not to be distracted by them. If they ever reach pro level, they will be hearing that sound over and over again. I don't think there's any etiquette in tennis requiring absolute silence like in golf. Having said that, I am aware of players complaining, but it's extremely rare. They better learn to get used to it instead.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 23, 2012)

cliffec said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. I shoot tennis for a Division II college. The players can hear the shutter because you are THAT close in those instances. This isn't Wimbeldon. Again, don't generalize for every sports shooter. Of course I can go stand in the parking lot with a 200 f/2L lens with a 1DX, but if I am allowed to get much closer, I'm going to. The silent shutter on the 5D3 is GREAT for these matches.
> ...



Presumably, if you're photographing a sport, it's at least in part because you enjoy watching the athletes perform at their best.

Would you rather watch (and photograph) the athletes actually at their best, or would you rather watch (and photograph) athletes pissed off at you because you're annoying them with your machine-gun-sounding camera?

And which photographer do you think the athlete will prefer working with for an off-the-court photo shoot: the one whom they didn't even notice during the match, or the one whose camera made a really annoying braaaaaaap sound every time a critical point came up?

Cheers,

b&


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 24, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Dear Photogs,
> 
> If price is NOT a concern, which camera would you choose for weddings, engagements, & portraitures?
> 
> 1DX or 5D III, and why?



5Dmk3 hands down because you don't need 12 fps ever for this kind of shooting 6 is just fine and why carry 2 bulky 1d bodies if you can carry 2 less bulky 5d bodies. you are on your feet and moving and shooting pretty much constantly for alot of hours and cutting down the bulk makes a difference another reason i prefer the sigma 85 f1.4 over using a 70-200 in these shoots


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> cliffec said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is so true. I care about the athletes, because I was once a college athlete and I'm not going to be an ass and machine-gun shoot the tennis match, especially serving. The 1DX's shutter is a machine gun. The 1D Mark IV is also better/quieter, to a degree. You develop many relationships with athletes and parents off the tennis court, or playing field, or what have you, in Division II sports. I think of them first, not which camera I'm using. I guess I'm good enough that I don't NEED the 1DX to get the tennis shots I want? Again, the 5D3 is great for tennis, just great.

cliffec, I'm not trying to be rude to you, I'm really not. I'm just sharing my personal perspective and how I choose to photograph different sports and why. Even if I'm being given money, I'm still a guest at the venue. That's all.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 24, 2012)

Its not really about us, what we do is for them anyway. When we get paid its a win win. How did this become about sports lol...This thread is for weddings.


----------



## scotthillphoto (Aug 24, 2012)

You have two amazing camera's now I haven't shot with the new 1Dx but I have heard about how it does compare. So first let me start off the 5D3 was almost made for wedding photographers and is freaking awesome. I come from sports photography where I only used the 1D line and the focus is not as fast with the 5D, its not bad but I would love it to be faster and the other disappointment is the ISO the 1Dx again slightly beats it. But the 5D has the silent shutter which is freaking awesome. So for the price point I went for the 5D3, I will most likely be buying back into the 1D line but still not sure if I can justify the 1Dx price tag....


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 24, 2012)

canon23 said:


> 1DX or 5D III, and why?



Depends on type of shooting.

Better metering (color, exposure, etc.), reliability, responsivness -> 1D X.
Less heavy, silent shutter, good overall performance -> 5D Mark III.


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> canon23 said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX or 5D III, and why?
> ...


+1

Put another way:
Wedding to photograph: 5D3
Runaway Bride: 1DX



(too tempting to pass up)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2012)

rpt said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > canon23 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## fotografnuntaiasi (Aug 30, 2012)

If money is not the problem, I don't see any motivation not to want the 1Dx.


----------

